# Motor Homing PAH!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

A little back ground.

When I and Sandra was about 23 just after we were married we decided we wanted to sail the world, so I purchased a set off 43ft "Roberts Mauritius motor Sailer" plans, either to build in steel or to the "West System" a sort of plywood construction from laminate wood stuck together with West Epoxy.

So I went to night school and learned how to gas and electric weld methods and decided the strongest would be steel even though I was a joiner by trade. I took a correspondence course on navigation and ended up at night school to learn astro navigation among others, bought charts and and via a second hand book stall in whitby a complete set of "Sight Reduction Tables for the whole world" for just a couple of quid, obviously nobody knew what on earth they were..

By now a few years had gone and our Steve had arrived, and finally I did the sums and realised we would never afford it and by the time we could it would be too late, so it was a pipe dream!.. I was gutted.

So here is what we missed. 




ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Amazing! Never fancied the water though. We owned a sailing boat for a while and have never had so many arguments. Mainly caused by my fear of ending up in the drink!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

im fine when im on a boat that is moving but boy when the boat stops and starts bobbing about

anyone remember the johnny castaway screen saver

barry


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Damn! Why did I watch that? When we were living in Oz I took sailboarding lessons and of coarse bought and used one. Then we took catamaran sailing lessons and bought a little 14 footer and loved it. Next up was me going to night school and taking a coastal navigation coarse. The idea was to buy a 40 foot yacht and get the hang of it. I had always told the wife that the only way that I would return to Blighty was to sail back over a two year period. Like many things it was a pipe dream that never came to fruition:-( Maybe for the best. Still----

Nick.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wife's niece just did the same here....................................

http://www.intotheblue56.com/

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Our dream too....culminating with a traditional motor cruiser on the Broads for a few years.:wink2:
It's nice to dream :laugh:

PS. Did a lot of homework on Ferro cement building techniques!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Wife's niece just did the same here....................................
> 
> http://www.intotheblue56.com/
> 
> Ray.


Well if you are going to do that sort of trip an Oyster is probably as good a vessel as any, but a steel hull, while being a bit heavier, might be more durable.

Lot of money though and I think I would settle for a 45-50 footer.

I still had 25 years in Greek waters with my 33 footer - the next beer is 30 miles away max., not 3,000.:laugh:

Even less in a MH:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I dream of a barge

But it isn't going to happen

To late, too old 

Even the MH is turning out to be hard work

Hard work as we battle joint problems

And battle a hound from hell 

Who hates almost everyone 

Come to think about it 

I'm not that keen either :wink2:
Sandra

Sandra


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Could this be a thread running in the back life of us Motor Homers? 40 years ago, we built a 42 ft Hartley designed "Fijian" fero sloop. Built the boat but, run out of money so sold on an now it roams the world without us. While we roam closer to home in our home converted Sprinter.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well boats are romantic

Especially if you sail the seas and oceans 
And. They look good in ports. 

But I've noticed where they stay on places with MH , there's not that much difference 

They need water, they need to empty s****

And often you meet up again at the next pot

You by road they by sea 

Different views 

Sandra


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

It always strikes us when we park by a marina that there are lots of boats moored and how frequently do most of them get used for serious trips?

Whereas we are enjoying travelling around and using our motorhome to explore many places and countries.

We stayed at the aire at Elberg in Holland this year and they are closing it soon to extend the marina, at a considerable cost judging by the amount of land to be excavated, as marina berths I presume make more money for the council with annual berthing fees!

Of course marinas full of boats are welcome whereas areas full of motorhomes often aren't!

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, much prefer power to sail, too much messing about.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It was my dream also. After reading Robin Lee Graham's "Dove" (a must read) many times and God knows how many circumnavigation stories its all I wanted to do for years, maybe spending five years doing it.

I even got my RYA Skippers certificate but I owned motor cruisers for years as my pals and sadly Mrs D were just not into sailing so that was the end of that. Motorhoming was I guess the next best thing. Looking back now though I wouldn't dream of doing it now with my knees and what have you. Sailing the Greek islands maybe but around the world? No flipping chance. Even at 51 I consider myself too old and knackered for such a mammoth task.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nah, much prefer power to sail, too much messing about.


But with sail one has two power sources to get home.

I once sailed my boat across the whole Aegean with no motor.

Another time I sailed single-handed onto a quay with an offshore wind blowing, and jumped ashore with two mooring lines(nobody to help) - you only get one attempt at that.

Motor cruisers are for wassers:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Ha ha , this is why I don't pay much attention to Geoff when asking for advice about travelling potentially dangerous routes in the Alps. Daredevil.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Whilst living in Brisbane I met a chap, Serge Testa, selling his book, 500 Days, Around the World on a 12 Foot Yacht. Now there is an achievement that would scare the bejeebers out of me. It certainly makes for an interesting read.

Nick.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Ha ha , this is why I don't pay much attention to Geoff when asking for advice about travelling potentially dangerous routes in the Alps. Daredevil.


I should not pay any attention to my advice on the Alps - 'cos our Arto has never been there:wink2::grin2:

Maybe you are mixing me up with that other mountain goat - Fangio 'Selvio' Dobson:laugh:

But I have navigated some quite hairy Alpine routes - L'Epaule, Le Face, Tortin etc. but that was as a 'Plonker on planks'.:surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You aint seen nuffink yet till you try California Route One down the Pacific coast road in a 40ft. rig towing a Jeep.
I thought it was tight and eventually came across the sign which said "Vehicles limited to 32ft."

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> You aint seen nuffink yet till you try California Route One down the Pacific coast road in a 40ft. rig towing a Jeep.
> I thought it was tight and eventually came across the sign which said "Vehicles limited to 32ft."
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Not too bad if the sign says 'Two miles ahead', but if it is immediate what do you do? -get the chainsaw out?

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> Not too bad if the sign says 'Two miles ahead', but if it is immediate what do you do? -get the chainsaw out? Geoff


Ha ha ha, I missed it at the start of the road and only saw it as we left. Hearst Castle exit.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I went up the worst goat track col in France this afternoon. The aptly named col de Coq! 

Not a bigun (about 5000ft I think) but half way up the road just fell to bits. There was one section where there was only a bit of Tarmac less than a foot wide left and just big holes where the rest of the road was. Luckily we were on the bike but it was like riding across a window ledge for a few metres.

The scary bit was at the top though when I posed for a photo leaning on the bike right on the edge. A bit close to the edge it seemed as both the bike and me started to topple.  it's dangerous this motorhoming malarkey.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I went up the worst goat track col in France this afternoon. The aptly named col de Coq!
> 
> Not a bigun (about 5000ft I think) but half way up the road just fell to bits. There was one section where there was only a bit of Tarmac less than a foot wide left and just big holes where the rest of the road was. Luckily we were on the bike but it was like riding across a window ledge for a few metres.
> 
> The scary bit was at the top though when I posed for a photo leaning on the bike right on the edge. *A bit close to the edge it seemed as both the bike and me started to topple. * it's dangerous this motorhoming malarkey.


Next time don't take any notice when Michelle says 'Back a bit more':surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

She was the one shouting your gonna fall off. Probably because she worked out that me and the bike were the only way off the mountain


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

She was more bothered about the bike falling over, otherwise she would have to walk back!.

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do it again Barry and get it on camera for "You've been framed" and cop £250.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

She aready reckons that helmet camera I got was a bad idea as I keep filming stuff and messing with it rather than watching where I am going. If it disappears over the top of an Alp I want more than £250 FFS! £250 gets a shot of me pulling a wheelie on an aire while drinking a Leffe.

I do have two completed bike vids though but so far no way of uploading them.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

we allways wonted to travel 

years ago we worked 3 months a year for some rich people hat played polo and prince charles was in there team

we had the opportunity to travel the world house sitting for rich people that thought the brits were trustworthy to do such things

well went to florida about 20 times on holiday to there ranch and some times to take polo prizes to florida for charity events

never got to do the house sitting thing as we ended up looking after the wifes parents 

well took early retirement as health things started to kick in

motorhoming is great for us and infact after being home for 2 months we have the itch to get going again as the traffic around here is so busy and takes ages to get any were

doing a couple of shows in the uk before back to the algarve

malvern here we come

barry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Powerplus Barry


There is (was) a company that employed people to house sit using their motorhomes. It was mainly security for business premises but sometimes it was houses that people did not want anyone to else to stay in so the motorhome in the driveway was good for them.
We went for the interview but, for some reason, it was not right for us at the time. Can't remember what it was now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Friends use a company called "Animal Aunts" to 'House Sit' and mind the cats and dogs. I believe they do get paid a modest fee.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I find that hard to understand
If I wanted someone to watch my house 

They could have the whole run of my house, its just a house 

Nothing they could steal would make a difference to me 

Irritating

Replaceable

Are our homes really so important in terms of possessions ?

The bit that's my home, well it's not stealable 

It's memories that belong to me

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> I find that hard to understand
> If I wanted someone to watch my house
> 
> They could have the whole run of my house, its just a house
> ...


Sandra

Maybe you do not have any of the following

Untaxed wonga

Drugs

Firearms

Auntie Beryl

Stached under floorboards/in crannies

Or at least not much of the above.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No not yet

But I'm willing to learn 

I fancy the untaxed Wonga 

And the auntie beryl 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My home is my castle and pride and joy. Anyone attacks or harms it and I flip as the neighbour found out last month. We were expecting the police but she must have thought better of it.
I have spent too much of my savings and life making it comfortable and just the way we like it to have it trashed by anyone. It might only be a pile of bricks to some but not to me.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd prefer mine wasn't trashed Ray

But in the scheme of things 

Well it remains a pile of bricks without the memories 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm with Ray on this. Nothing of great value here but it is my haven. I think most people say it is the feeling of invasion that is the worst. Material possessions can be replaced but not that feeling of being "safe". 
My old dad used to say, to the question of "what if the burglars got in?" - "They'll probably leave us a fiver" 
I, if I'm honest, don't really like visitors, including family. Just me, Chris, and the dog - perfect.


Chris, on the other hand, would leave the doors and windows open for burglars and pay someone to burn it down if I would let him.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate visitors too, and people who phone at mealtimes.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> I'm with Ray on this. Nothing of great value here but it is my haven. I think most people say it is the feeling of invasion that is the worst. Material possessions can be replaced but not that feeling of being "safe".
> My old dad used to say, to the question of "what if the burglars got in?" - "They'll probably leave us a fiver"
> I, if I'm honest,* don't really like visitors, including family.* Just me, Chris, and the dog - perfect.
> 
> Chris, on the other hand, would leave the doors and windows open for burglars and pay someone to burn it down if I would let him.


Pat

I know how you feel and I would add 'especially family', not that I dislike any of them, but Basia is somehow the 'Matriarch' of the family, stuck between her Mother, two sons and DiLs and 2(soon to be 3) grandchildren, of which 4 live below us since 2 months ago. Plus her Sister in Turkey on a daily Skype call. Result is many phone calls and not much time for 'Us'

The MH is our 'Sanctuary', as then it is only a daily call to Mother and periodic Skype to Sister. Roll on 6th Sept. when we fly back to UK to pick it up.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I hate visitors too, and people who phone at mealtimes.


Just don't answer it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Just don't answer it.


I would agree and nearly wrote the same, but there are people like us, with a 96 year old Mother in the background, who might feel they have to answer - just in case.

What is even worse is that Basia's son, who knows that we normally eat at 1900-2000 often calls round then - difficult to slam doors in faces .......but not impossible:surprise:.

I still like the one about the Jehovah's Witnesses who were invited in and given a cup of tea; then when asked what they wanted to talk about said "We don't know - we never got this far before"

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't answer it but they don't ring me.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, Basia and I need to form a Union. If anything happens in our family then my two elder brothers and their families turn to me. When my father collapsed I was at my eldest brother's house. My mother phoned him and asked for me! I dealt with supporting my mum through my father's death, and all his funeral arrangements. Then, even though my eldest brother was her confirmed favourite, my mother's illness, and subsequent death, fell to me to cope with. 
My middle brother, who lives in the States, did not come to either funeral, citing that he "did not do things he didn't want to do any more" as a reason. No change there then. He, in the later years of my mother's life, had usurped no.1 son as her favourite. He bought her council house, for her, and let her live there rent free. 
Then who dealt with the marketing and sale of said house? You guessed it.
It was Chris and I who flew to the States to support my brother through the death of his wife. Went home to get a six month visa, when the 90 day one ran out, so that we could act as Nanny to his young child while he went to work. Returned each year to cover his busy period and do the Super Nanny behaviour modification programme on his son. I say each year because Jack's behaviour went from manageable when we went home back to unmanageable by the time we returned each year.


One of the best periods of my life was when we were fulltiming because I was "unavailable" so I know how you feel about getting away in the van.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It can be difficult sorting out family problems I know

But I guess we are reaching an age where soon we will be the family problem in need of sorting 

Now that will be a change >

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Assuming they have been shown how to sort things out for themselves, we may be in luck, if not, in care.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was not referring to problems as such, but every day there are several phone calls - some with Mother are quite long, covering everyone's food intake and the plot of various soap operas - even Basia gets frustrated/bored, but tolerates it because the old girl is lonely. 

Then there are the family meals, which Basia always hosts, because she is the best cook and we have the space/table, and which go way beyond Christmas, NY and Easter, because they include Birthdays, Name Days, Grandmothers' Day, Childrens' Day etc. etc.

I do put a stop to some of it - mainly to give Basia some relief, but also myself.

All this eats into 'Our' time and I am ot getting any younger.

People talk about a work/life balance. For me it is more a question of a money/time balance; in that we have the money to be away most of the time, e.g. long-term in the MH(not private jets) but not enough time free from family. A new concept for me as I have not had a close relative alive in the last 30 years.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I feel for you Geoff, I'd be off almost permanently, but Liz has her kids and they come first, otherwise she'd be off too, coming home is the worst part of our hobby for us, well me anyway.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

From that point of view (dependent relatives) we are fairly free now. Brother in America is now retired and can care for his, (now twelve year old) son himself. We do have to host his annual visit (next week) but that is about all. Having said that if he were to be taken seriously ill he has no one over there to help him apart from his young son.
Our only daughter we brought up to be independent. And boy did we succeed! She moved out to go to university and never returned. She is now married and settled in Kent. I dread the day that she has to care for me as she is a physiotherapist and they take no prisoners! I watched her deal with my mother when my mother was elderly and I am not looking forward to the time when it might be me, ha ha! Having said that, I am very independent, too, so I will not be wanting anyone around me if I can help it.


I am no cook so, unlike Basia, I am never expected to host anything other than a meal out in a restaurant


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm at the other end of the scale I guess. No kids, no relatives or any family ties whatsoever. No real work commitments at least nothing in summer that can't be handled from the van (usually).

Sounds great I suspect but sometimes I envy those with large family around them. I've pretty much lost touch with all my old mates who I don't have much in common with anymore and we are always away. The only family / pals I have now are some of the close pals I've made on here and fruitcakes! I love em all though. You know who you are. 

Would I swap any of it for another career, new car and 2.2 children though? Would I Hell!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I never answer the phone unless I'm on my own in the house...it's never for me!

Family-wise: youngest is 20 and joining the army in November; eldest lives away; FiL still going strong at 79 and lives in Cheltenham.

I have now retired from teaching due to ill health and we plan to downsize to a bungalow in Wales next summer. LOADS of time now to do MH trips and with some freed up capital from the house sale we can do so!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A bit like Geoff, we have the space and the large dining table, and I enjoy cooking 

And for all their faults the family are near, well another branch is about to move about 10 miles away, not far but the kids can't walk from school now 

Still, megs who shows no sign of moving out is about to take her driving test and then I guess it's a car for her and the new taxi service arrives >

Albert becomes redundant :wink2:

And we have a house sitter built in :grin2:

Often wonder Barry, in 2.2 kids what bit of the .2 of the kid do you get??:grin2:

Family, no family, both have advantages and disadvantages I guess 

I very much doubt I'll reach 80 so hopefully I'll not need a care home Kev 

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I have my two granddaughters with us in the caravan at the moment one 17 one 9 and it is brilliant, they are with us all this week, then come Sat the rest of the tribe come, they have hired a static on our site that allows dogs.. No doubt you have seen the pictures I posted on various threads, we have the Alsatian in our van with our dog and my eldest granddaughter has the rottie back home in Wakefield, so they only have the two big un's the St Bernard and the Newfoundland St Bernard cross..

My other 17 year old grandson is staying in our static with us when they bring him with them, he has just come back today from a month's expedition with his school from Peru, he can take out the Alsatian.. We will be down at the lakes most days fishing, all 8 of us!..

I love it when we all get together here at Aldbrough.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel the same Ray, but mine takes place at home 

The kids, the grandkids 

And Albert who is their hero, always there to support them, and wise 

But I'm there in the background, and I never let them know

But of course they do know, it's a family secret, go first to mum, grandma and she will go to dad,grandad and together they will sort it

And that doesn't mean my family are weak

No they are strong , we raised them strong, but have a deep respect for their mum and dad, and so they should 

We raised them through different countries, different cultures, and held them together

Me I just cook, and feed them

But some on here think I'm stupid and boring to talk about family

They could be right , prob they are

Times are changing in this world 

It's one of the reasons I'm leaving MHF 

Still 6 kids, and partners, 10 grandkids a family unit ??

It's not bad

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> I have my two granddaughters with us in the caravan at the moment one 17 one 9 and it is brilliant, they are with us all this week, then come Sat the rest of the tribe come, they have hired a static on our site that allows dogs.. No doubt you have seen the pictures I posted on various threads, we have the Alsatian in our van with our dog and my eldest granddaughter has the rottie back home in Wakefield, so they only have the two big un's the St Bernard and the Newfoundland St Bernard cross..
> 
> My other 17 year old grandson is staying in our static with us when they bring him with them, he has just come back today from a month's expedition with his school from Peru, he can take out the Alsatian.. We will be down at the lakes most days fishing, all 8 of us!..
> 
> ...


Could not cope - no breeding, no experience, no training.

Leave me out.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No breeding Geoff?

Must be where I'm lacking 

Did children's homes specialise in breeding ?

Or did they just know we were not worth anything 

And in knowing that forget that some of us 

Would fight them all the way to remain ourselves 

Flawed, well they did that to us , 

But basically us in spite of them 

So I'm a billigerent so and so?

You bet I am, I fight my corner even all these years after 

But family, I never dreamt I could have one in those days 

And I have, you bet it's special

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

I think you misunderstood my 'no breeding'.

I meant that I have nor bred offspring.

Geoff


----------

